# I could watch them all day



## Albino newby (7 mo ago)

I love watching them throughout the day, and their personalities are amusing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very cute budgies.
What are their names?

It is best not to leave treat sticks in the cage. Too much of them is not good for the budgies as they are high in fat content and put your birds at risk for obesity.*


----------

